# Can anyone help me make a graphic for my arcade stick?



## legendofphil (Apr 25, 2009)

I am currently making a wireless Xbox 360 arcade stick but I need a graphic to go under the control panel.
Unfortunately I am mentally challenged when it comes to designing like this.

It's going to be mainly for Street Fighter IV at this point but I can't decide if it should have another theme from my interests (probably something either Bleach or Naruto based).
I designed it so the graphic can be "easily" replaced.

The finished piece should be around 35x25cm.
My current layout plans were done in Photoshop @ 300dpi.

If anyone can help I would be much appreciative.

EDIT: I just thought I should add a few more details.
There are 4 system buttons all in white, 6 main action buttons in white and 2 secondary action buttons in black outside/grey inside.
The stick is metal with a black ball and black dust disc.
And the rest of the box will be painted black.


----------



## legendofphil (Apr 26, 2009)

No one?
Then, can anyone point me in the way of some high resolution art work (preferably official) for Bleach, Naruto and Street Fighter IV?
If need be I'll just stretch it to fit (keeping the AR though).


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 9, 2009)

Try posting an image of your layout + dimensions. It makes the image-working work easier


----------

